# MLKKA Baltimore



## mx49c (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to Mike Lambert's web site?   When I go there, it no longer has his site info.  I no longer have his email address either because I used to go to his site to contact him.   Anyone have current info?  thanks


----------



## amylong (Dec 5, 2006)

mx49c said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Mike Lambert's web site?   When I go there, it no longer has his site info.  I no longer have his email address either because I used to go to his site to contact him.   Anyone have current info?  thanks



Hi.  It's www.mlkka.org and his email is mdlooo@comcast.net.

--Amy


----------

